# Any ladies got zaggora leggings or hotpants?



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

There's no section for ladies clothes so I'm putting it here. Any of the ladies here bought zaggora products and had any success? Their a bit expensive to buy if they don't do naff all.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Waste of time. A pair of pants is going to do nothing for fat loss. All in diet and training.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

No pics???? :no:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd never heard of them. Just googled and they're really expensive! I wouldn't bother personally, especially in this heat.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've never heard of them either and I look like a complete tool in leggings...HOWEVER.......I look mighty purty in a bin bag tied at the waist...yup! I'm cool that way.. :blink:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry to thread-dig but I bought a pair of these like the impressionable spanner that I was a couple of years back! 

They're basically wetsuit material capri pants. Total nightmare to put on, reduced mobility in them, seriously uncomfortable.

I never used them more than four times because they were so impractical, so no idea if they actually do anything notable (probably all psychological warfare anyway "I'm boiling hot and uncomfortable so this five minute workout must be doing wonders for my ****!!! Time for a donut reward")


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

If any more appear like that last idiot post girls just report it and we'll take care of it.


----------



## aaron328 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm a bloke and I got the top, no good for lifting weights in, very restrictive however it's great with cardio, usually I skip about 5 minutes to warm up, I sweat a bit. With that top on, I was sweating buckets, it was unbelievable.

IMO, they're good for dropping water weight but not much good for anything else.


----------

